# Anyone use a Pika Packworks bike bag?



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

Have been using a Thule hard case for travel on the airlines..I have heard of people using this bag and telling the airline check in its a " tuba" or "musical instrument" and they can get by without the crazy Bike fees the airlines charge.. Anyone use one and get by with it? Figure it would be worth the savings alone with a couple trips.
Thanks


----------



## Haystack Calhoun (Jan 18, 2004)

I have. When I asked I usually say its trade show equipment or mountain frames for work. Haven't had a problem.


----------



## cbk1984 (Nov 27, 2005)

What about the linear dimensions of the Pika bag? Looks like any airline you fly, even if you're under 50 lbs., you're still over the dimension limit of 62 linear inches and would have to at least pay the oversize baggage fee.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting one of these. On Frontier, the linear dimensions don't apply to bikes.

Bicycles	Non-motorized touring or racing bicycles with single seats. Bicycles must have the handlebars fixed sideways and the pedals removed and encased in a protective, durable case or box. Pedals do not need to be removed if wrapped in plastic foam or similar material.

Items which exceed 99.9 lbs or 109 linear inches will not be accepted.

Allow an extra 30 minutes for check-in.	

Excess and overweight charges apply if applicable.

Oversize charges do not apply.	<--- I think this means the 62" rule doesn't apply for bikes.


----------



## tonyinatlanta (May 15, 2011)

I've flown Frontier several times and they do not charge a fee to fly your bike as long as it weighs less then 50lbs - which is impossible to do with a hard shell case, even a road bike would be a challenge as most hard cases weigh right around 30lbs or more empty. With Frontier even if you are over 50lbs and below I believe 75 or 80lbs they only charge $75 each way which is lower then every other airline. I'm contemplating getting one of the Evoc travel bags. Pretty similar to the Pika but it has wheels on it and looks like it has a good level of protection.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

I just did my first trip on Frontier with the Pika case. It worked great, no issues. The case is only 10 pounds, so when my bike was completely packed up, the whole thing was about 35 pounds. I had no problem shouldering that, with a backpack on and carrying a suitcase. It took a little while to get packed. I ended up taking off both calipers, rear derailleur, rotors, and removed the bars from the stem. More than I had to do in the old hard case, but worth $150 in my opinion. I picked my case up from Competitive Cyclist last month when they were having a 21% off sale for the Giro. $300 out the door. I'll definitely bring my bike more places now that it's only $20 each way on Frontier.


----------



## Brian_Pal (Jan 14, 2007)

I've got one of these, flown with it 10 times or so. Great quality case, no complaints with it. Have only had to pay the bike fee once, so its paid for itself multiple times over.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

This is the true magic of the Pika bag. This is the trunk of a Camry rental car, but it fits like this in most other mid-size rental cars I've had. Just the right shape to slide right in.

























If you order directly from Pika Packworks, you can ask to have the handlebar wrap wider to accommodate wide bars, my original wrapper was just right for 580mm wide bars, but it only covers one set of shifter/brake levers on a 700mm bar.

And the standard derailleur baggie is about right for a roadie RD, but they can also make a bigger one for a long cage MTB RD.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Good info! Thanks for sharing the beta and your pictures!


----------



## jwlcycle (May 17, 2011)

*Thanks for the input*

Read over all the comments here and ordered the 29er case. Thanks and will let everyone know how it worked out when I use it in a couple weeks.


----------



## skiphreaknj (Jul 15, 2009)

we borrowed a friend's for a recent trip - no issues and fit a 29er in it. A bit awkward to get around the airport with it - but all of our stuff was protected.


----------



## jwlcycle (May 17, 2011)

I ordered the 29er model. The bag worked well flying from SLC to Manchester and back with a couple layovers. Weight was under 50lbs including shoes, tools, bottles, helmet, and a few odds and ends. Southwest was kind enough not to toss it about. It is a bit awkward, but that should be expected due to the size. The shoulder strap makes it easy to handle. Bottom line: I have nothing to compare it to, but The company is very easy and helpful to order from; once ordered, the bag arrived within a few days; easy to put together; and it held up well with no damage to my bike. I like it!


----------



## anrive (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive used mine from Miami to Peru a few times with no issues whatsoever. Under 50 lbs including shoes, backpack and few tools, etc. On Copa and Lan it has gone (passed through) free every time. When they ask what's in the bag say exercise equipment.


----------

